# When deliveries go wrong (Surrey Pets)



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

Surrey Pets have been a supplier of mine for a while now, mainly equipment like vivs, bowls, etc. I've spent hundreds of pounds with them.

I decided to order some livefood recently as their prices seemed good.

Following several emails and a set of totally ridiculous terms I will no longer be using this company for ANY kind of equipment or livefood.

This is how it went:
The livefood order was due Friday morning, I got several emails all stating they were from Surrey Pet Supplies, the final one giving me the delivery slot.
I waited in, no order received. I had to go out - well after the delivery slot - and returned to find a 'we missed you' note from the courier. There was a big note on the door to say please deliver parcel to a different address but they didn't.
I rang the courier immediately, was told cant redeliver until Monday, I told them that was no good as it was livefood and it would be dead.
I replied to the last email notification I got, and 2 days later realised that despite it saying it was from Surrey Pet Supplies it was actually from the courier. I emailed Surrey Pet Supplies as soon as I realised.
They checked the couriers GPS which confirmed they were at my address at 10:40 - a time when I know for a fact I was in!!! And my doorbell works fine..and I live in a pokey 2up2down house so would have heard it whichever room I was in.
Several emails to Surrey Pets later and they are refusing a refund or replacement because
a) I told the courier a Monday delivery would be useless because the livefood would be dead
b)I didn't contact Surrey Pet Supplies immediately on finding the 'missed you' note so that they could arrange delivery - in fact I did according to the emails I got which all stated they were from them - half a dozen confirmations all seemed to come from the same email but hitting 'reply' to the last one doesn't reply to the company stated.
So folks....beware.....a ridiculous set of terms and conditions now means that this company has £25 of mine and I have nothing to show for it.
I've dealt with most of the livefood suppliers and never come across any of this absurdity with any of them.


----------



## mark_eas (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds a bit shitty to be honest. Have you tried an email/phone call to a manager of any kind?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

dont worry mate i have the same problems with blue lizard reptiles ive had vivs come with out glass vivs come with glass smashed and to top it of when they sent me the replacement glass it was not shatter proof and they still never gave me al the glass that was broken some of these shops are run by total noobs i mean its common sense to put on a box fragile handle with care is it has glass in it but this is to hard to comprehend for some folk lmao rant over!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

danward1990 said:


> dont worry mate i have the same problems with blue lizard reptiles ive had vivs come with out glass vivs come with glass smashed and to top it of when they sent me the replacement glass it was not shatter proof and they still never gave me al the glass that was broken some of these shops are run by total noobs i mean its common sense to put on a box fragile handle with care is it has glass in it but this is to hard to comprehend for some folk lmao rant over!


 Sorry you have had this experience with us... If you want to give us a ring tommorrow we will try and work somthing out! We package all fragile good's with Fragile tape and stickers but unfortunately the couriers dont always take notice!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't buy online then u get none of these problems


----------



## faceplant (May 24, 2010)

Just received 500 dead stinking silent brown crickets.

Ordered on monday received today. Bag wrapped in bubble wrap and duck taped, so no way for them to breathe.
Just called and spoke to a lady who wants photographs.

How about as i work for a local authority a visit from your local trading standards.

Now ive ordered alot of gear from them so i dont expect to be asked for photos.


----------



## Jasia (Feb 15, 2009)

Unfortunatley courier companies can not supervise their staff all the time and damage can be caused be careless driving and handeling of goods.
I do think you should have a refund or replacements sent out though as you were there during the delivery time given. Electronic time recorders can be altered if you know how.
As to the being asked for photos, that probably isn't't down to the company you bought from but in order for them to claim back from a courier they will have to provide evidence of damage caused.
However being asked for photos of their bad packing when they have sufforcated live animals is insane!!
Its unfair but these are the risks of buying off the net unfortunatley.


----------



## faceplant (May 24, 2010)

They cant claim from a courier for neglegence ie, wrapping in bubble wrap with duct tape suffocating the crickets. Thats just stupidity. Ive had live food before in bags and they were packaged in boxes with breathe holes.


----------



## Jasia (Feb 15, 2009)

faceplant said:


> They cant claim from a courier for neglegence ie, wrapping in bubble wrap with duct tape suffocating the crickets. Thats just stupidity. Ive had live food before in bags and they were packaged in boxes with breathe holes.


Sorry the comment about being asked for photos for claims was ment in general, not directed at you. I did say being asked for photos of their bad packing that killed the animals was insane. My bad :blush:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

The main reason you will get ask for photos is to prove that you are telling the truth, its nothing personal meant by the shop but believe it or not their are a lot of people who will try it on and try to rip shops off. But it does sound like they were packaged incorrectly.


----------



## faceplant (May 24, 2010)

issue sorted. 

Thanks Tracey.


----------



## lizard-lady99 (Jul 25, 2010)

faceplant said:


> I should mention I've had live food from Surrey Pets previous to this and it was spot on. But wrapping in bubble wrap and suffocating the damn crickets is something else.....
> 
> image
> 
> ...


We have a couple of new staff and can see the packaging is incorrect and we will take this up with them. 
Ella our customer services has been on the phone since you sent through the photos and is going to call you in the next few minutes to discuss this with you.
I would also reiterate what the member of staff from Blue Lizard stated re photos and it is nothing personal agianst any customer.
Tracey
Co Owner


----------



## lizard-lady99 (Jul 25, 2010)

MariaW said:


> Surrey Pets have been a supplier of mine for a while now, mainly equipment like vivs, bowls, etc. I've spent hundreds of pounds with them.
> 
> I decided to order some livefood recently as their prices seemed good.
> 
> ...


Even though we proved that the courier had been at your premises in the hour time slot via GPS Tracking we have issued you a full refund.
Tracey
Co Owner


----------



## lizard-lady99 (Jul 25, 2010)

faceplant said:


> issue sorted.
> 
> Thanks Tracey.


You are very welcome.

Tracey


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't talk about surrey pets as i've never used them.
As for blue lizards packaging i ordered a 45x45 exo terra from them before christmas and if anything it was over packaged..I had a black bag full of those green packing things to give to the local scouts for there christmas crafts :lol2:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

bbav said:


> I can't talk about surrey pets as i've never used them.
> As for blue lizards packaging i ordered a 45x45 exo terra from them before christmas and if anything it was over packaged..I had a black bag full of those green packing things to give to the local scouts for there christmas crafts :lol2:


 Ha ha, Glass vivariums break very easily in transit so have to be well packaged .


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Well hands of my city link guy, he's great, never had an issue.

He delivers lot's from surrey pets, animal feed so he makes sure we always get it somehow, telling me just yesterday.

He arrived as stated yesterday.

Sadly it is down to the bloke driving the van normally, I have dealt with van drivers many times, you learn the good from the bad (the good even tell you who the bad one's are). 

I have had the old note through the door, no knock, no ring & I've belted out after them, even when they are trying to dump you with dodgy parcels in your address with other peoples names on it ! :diablo: Pity he stalled the van ! :2thumb:

Parcelfarce guy once told me, never label it as "fragile", like a red rag to a bull.


----------

